
Show HN: Synonymful – improve your vocabulary - kr1stjans
http://synonymful.com
======
kr1stjans
I made Synonymful to improve the vocabulary of my essays, seminar papers and
pitches. It was very exhausting to constantly Google "synonyms for XX". I
simplified this process with Synonymful, beautiful and elegant cross-platform
app. Feedback is warmly appreciated.

